# World Juniors 2021



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Things now, will start heating up, especially after the first surprise of the tourney, with the Czechs (backstopped by Lukas Parik, a King's draft pick), shutting out Russia 2-0. Sweden has a strong all round team, as does Canada, the U.S. and Finland (laying in the weeds again?). I love watching these guys play.....so many future stars.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Sweden beats Austria 4-0, as Sebastian Wraneschitz faces 65 shots.....Yowser. I hope an NHL team gives him a look for next years draft.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I taught one of the German centres math, a couple years ago, when he was playing for the Halifax Moosehead in the QMJHL


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It can be exciting hockey--although COvid has hurt teh German team (Although they were not oen of the favourites)


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> I taught one of the German centres math, a couple years ago, when he was playing for the Halifax Moosehead in the QMJHL


Was that Dube.....small guy and quick.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

zontar said:


> It can be exciting hockey--although COvid has hurt teh German team (Although they were not oen of the favourites)


They hung on for the win in OT last night against the Slovaks, even with a depleted roster. Stuetzle was on fire.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm still gutted with the Dach injury. He really wanted to be there ------ and I really wanted to watch him out there with 'only' people his own age. He's pretty good.

TeamCanada's OK, it's got depth, even without him they can ice 4 good lines. They need more passion today than they showed Sunday, and especially on Thursday, so they are 'up to speed' for the elimination rounds. I can't be bothered with Bettman$ NHL, so this is my hockey season every year. A little short, but makes up for it with nationalistic pride.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

HighNoon said:


> Was that Dube.....small guy and quick.


Yessir. Taught him Grade 11 math during the memorial cup run.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

U.S. spanks the Czech Republic. Zegras doing the phenom thing. Anaheim will be happy.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Canada puts a decade on Switzerland.....and it probably felt like that many years for the Swiss. 10-0....quite the spanking.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm just glad we saw more of Saturday's team and less of Sunday's. Or did beating 2/3rds of the German club flatter us? 

Levi's looking real good. I was surprised they didn't give the #2 a bit of ice time in the 3rd period, but maybe they wanted the shutout for Levi. I don't think we'll see the #2 now, unless things have gone badly. Every game counts now, and the competition should be a bit stiffer.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Sweden/Russia .....best game of the tourney so far. Swedes tie it up after pulling the goalie in the third, and then the Russians win it on the PP with 5 seconds left in overtime. Great game. Canucks will be really happy to get Podkolzin on the team.....he's a good 'un.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Damn. Had to miss it for band practice (band practice is still better, so no worries LOL). {Edited} I guess that's also the Swedes first lost in round-robin in 15ish years. Perhaps it will be good news as maybe their playoff luck will change, too. The round robin record was an albatross around their neck, I think.

Not missing today though. A nice 4 lb prime rib, yorkshire pudding and a good hockey game, I hope. Oh yea, and some beer. Three o'clock is a little early to start dranken, but not that much too early.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I love World Cup Junior hockey. I look forward to it every year. It’s a very entertaining type of hockey. It’s played cleanly without stupidity.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Canada puts the forecheck pressure clinic on the Finns for a 4-1 win. The lads are starting to get a groove on.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Germany plays their best game of the tourney but fall 2-1 to Russia. Sweden goes out to an early lead, but the Finns fight back for a 3-2 win. Both really good games. Canada up 2-0 on the Czechs in the second. Good hockey.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Rematch of last year's (great) gold medal game in a few hours. Should be a dooozie. Canada is looking better every game. Imagine if only Dach hadn't had that injury.

The injury really bothers me because NHL teams have been reticent to send their players to the Juniors, just for this very reason (he's gone for 4 months now). And in particularly, what benefit do US teams like the 'Hawks get in sending him to the Canadian Junior team, something they refused to do last year. I think this makes the case for NHL teams cooperating less in the future. That's too bad for the tournament, which I value far higher than an NHL season.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

For a second, I thought this thread would be about this kind of Juniors.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Canada......Russia.........Let's get ready to rumble!!


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Canada.. the only red team I root for! 

As a good coach once stated to us before a big game:

"get out there and knock their cocks off!"


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Canada rolled from the 1st period puck drop on.......whoever plays them in the finals better get ready to skate from the 1st minute.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

terminalvertigo said:


> Canada.. the only red team I root for!
> 
> As a good coach once stated to us before a big game:
> 
> "get out there and knock their cocks off!"


Levi's in the zone. The team is on full burner auto pilot.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

BGood said:


> For a second, I thought this thread would be about this kind of Juniors.
> 
> View attachment 343839​


Wait, is there another kind of junior???


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

HighNoon said:


> Canada rolled from the 1st period puck drop on.......whoever plays them in the finals better get ready to skate from the 1st minute.


It's going to be an entertaining final.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The commentators mentioned yesterday that a lot of younger players, like those in this tourney, don't really get the Canada-Russia thing like those of who were around in 1972 get it.

So good for those players - they now get to play their major nemesis after eliminating ours yesterday. Win-win scenario for the players. Canada-USA!

Go Canada!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

USA 1-0. Jesus, these kids could give the 80s Oilers a run for it, they’d be outsized but way faster, no? Anyways, super impressed with the game so far. Not much of a follower, just the last couple games, so learning the Americans on the fly for the most part.

Add back Dach and LaFreniere too, imagine.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

man, this is quick..


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> The commentators mentioned yesterday that a lot of younger players, like those in this tourney, don't really get the Canada-Russia thing like those of who were around in 1972 get it.
> 
> So good for those players - they now get to play their major nemesis after eliminating ours yesterday. Win-win scenario for the players. Canada-USA!
> 
> Go Canada!


Their parents would remember the 1987 WJC though!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

ehhhh don't have a good feeling about this one.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

next goal is UGE!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Just not quite winning enough puck battles.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

3 min to go, think we’re done. Great game, tho.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

can't win many games you fail to score in :/


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

US did exactly what Canada did to other teams. Come out hard, win the 1st period and take the lead. And Spencer Knight had the game of his life so far.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

HighNoon said:


> US did exactly what Canada did to other teams. Come out hard, win the 1st period and take the lead. And Spencer Knight had the game of his life so far.


Not a lot more to say. They had decent chances but not tons, and Knight was right there every time.

He looked HUGE tho, I thought they had downsized equipment some, but I don’t see it.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

He's 6'3iirc


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The 50-50, for AB residents only, got to $17.5M, wish me luck.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

keto said:


> The 50-50, for AB residents only, got to $17.5M, wish me luck.


I got tickets too.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

That was a good game - except for the 20 minutes Canada was just outplayed (last half of the 1st and first half of the 2nd). We had our chances but just couldn't find the bounce (although we found a few posts). Full credit to Knight for his play and to Team USA for keeping our boys out of the middle of their goal. They were the better team.

Silver's not so bad. It just feels bad today. In the record books, it will look a little better. Great hockey to watch, no matter who's side you're on.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

USA had some good luck (2nd goal) and Canada looked lack lustre to me.
Maybe not facing any adversity (or even competition) the whole series didnt prepare them for a real challenge.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> That was a good game - except for the 20 minutes Canada was just outplayed (last half of the 1st and first half of the 2nd). We had our chances but just couldn't find the bounce (although we found a few posts). Full credit to Knight for his play and to Team USA for keeping our boys out of the middle of their goal. They were the better team.
> 
> Silver's not so bad. It just feels bad today. In the record books, it will look a little better. Great hockey to watch, no matter who's side you're on.


you lose to get silver, you win to get bronze.
the bronze winners always look happier than the silver winners lol...but 10 years later I think they feel differently.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

keto said:


> The 50-50, for AB residents only, got to $17.5M, wish me luck.


there are two winning tickets from the first draws that are still unclaimed. Expiring today I believe. One is only $200K, but the other is over $1M


----------

